# Canoe build, sort of.....



## longbowdave1 (Jan 24, 2022)

As some of you know, I lost my wife to covid first week of December. So after 40 years, im in an empty house. I needed a project to keep my mind occupied. The way I run from the bad, is do something good. So i decided to surprise my friends  that own a Bar near were I hang out in summer camping and fishing. I decide to build a half-ish scale skin over frame canoe that will hang upside down over the outside bar, with lights in it. It will complinent an old 1950s canvas covered row boat that hangs in the the main bar. Here is the row boat that inspired the build....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 24, 2022)

So, i did a lot of reading and watching on skin on frame canoes, steam bending wood, and a lot of other stuff to start. I could not get access to any fresh cut or "green" lumber, so i had to learn to bend kiln dried woods, not easy. I wound up soaking woods for a week at a time, prior to steaming. After a few failures, I began to figure it out. Had to build a steam box, and forms, once i designed the canoe light fixture thingy. I had to careful eyeball its future home to size it up without letting on what I was up to. Its going to be rougly 66 inches long when done. I didn't take pictures early on because it was a struggle  to get headed on the right path.  I machined all the parts from cedar, pine, and rosewood.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 24, 2022)

It was starting to be a little canoe, then it was time for a seat, some sanding, and seal the frame.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Next it was time to pust some polyester fabric over the frame to skin the canoe, and im still putting more coats of eurathane on the skin tonight.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 24, 2022)

Longbowdave, that is undoubtedly the coolest thing I've seen on the forum in a while!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Tonight I placed a flashlight under the canoe to how light shines through the translucent skin, I likes it.


----------



## kayaksteve (Jan 24, 2022)

Very nice! I’ve dreamed of a build like that. Maybe some day I’ll get around to it. There is definitely an art to bending wood especially dry wood and I’ve never bent anything that drastic.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 24, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> Longbowdave, that is undoubtedly the coolest thing I've seen on the forum in a while!




Thank you. I have literally been working on this for 6 weeks as time permits. Early on I looked at dimension on a 12 Old Towne canoe, and modified a half scale design to fit my needs. It has been a real challenge. I just dove in with no idea how to do it, but im over coming troubles as they arise.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 24, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> Very nice! I’ve dreamed of a build like that. Maybe some day I’ll get around to it. There is definitely an art to bending wood especially dry wood and I’ve never bent anything that drastic.



I always wanted to build a cedar strip canoe . Maybe some day I will.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 24, 2022)

longbowdave1 said:


> Thank you. I have literally been working on this for 6 weeks as time permits. Early on I looked at dimension on a 12 Old Towne canoe, and modified a half scale design to fit my needs. It has been a real challenge. I just dove in with no idea how to do it, but im over coming troubles as they arise.


Can't wait to see the final product hanging in the bar!


----------



## kayaksteve (Jan 24, 2022)

You are already showing more talent and skill than most wood workers will dream of


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 24, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> Can't wait to see the final product hanging in the bar!


Thanks. I still have work to do to make it into the light fixture, going to use matching Christmas lights like in the row boat. I also realized a half scale canoe needs a half scale paddle. I think Ed and Vicky will love it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 24, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> You are already showing more talent and skill than most wood workers will dream of



Thanks but I'm more crazy, than talented. Kind of mad scientist meets handy guy. I have been building crazy stuff since I was 5 years old.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 24, 2022)

I add pictures as I go along, warning it is a slow process.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Sorry for this picture, it's sitting face down on the saw horses. I augered a hole up on the bow of the canoe. I'm going to inlay a 2022 quarter with the date showing for a date stamp on the build. Plus, it will always  be work at least a quarter!


----------



## kayaksteve (Jan 24, 2022)

longbowdave1 said:


> Thanks but I'm more crazy, than talented.


Im not sure if there’s much difference haha


----------



## Lilly001 (Jan 24, 2022)

Very cool project.
Hang in there.
We all cope with loss differently and it looks like you have discovered your own way.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 24, 2022)

That is indeed a work of art. I love the various wood types and colors. You should build one of those Racer Evans Ogeechee River Boats for your next project.


----------



## bear claw (Jan 24, 2022)

Very nice. Great work man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2022)

Great build and unrealized talent, Fantastic. Looking forward to see it hanging.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 24, 2022)

Awesome !!
Build me a real one. ?


----------



## RedHills (Jan 24, 2022)

THAT...is far out!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 24, 2022)

Just unbelievable. I love it…Beautiful work.
Terribly sorry for your loss. I couldn’t imagine.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 25, 2022)

Very nice work. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 25, 2022)

Now THAT"S Impressive. Beautiful work.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 25, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Awesome !!
> Build me a real one. ?




Many of the techniques and tools that I used, came from watching Cape Falcon Kayak videos on you tube. The mad scientist lives on the Pacific northwest coast and builds amazing canoes and sea kayaks. All are skin on frame style. He prides himself on building them in the easiest and simplest methods possible. He even has classes to learn to build them. Majorly talented builder. He even rigged up some tandem canoes, and some with small collapsible sails. Check his videos out.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 25, 2022)

A couple of pictures of the inside of the  canoe now that the skin is coated.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 25, 2022)

Here is a scrap piece of the thin polyester that I use to skin the boat.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 25, 2022)

Looks awesome! Really good work. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 25, 2022)

OUTSTANDING


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 25, 2022)

Man you are a skilled craftsmen


----------



## doehunter (Jan 25, 2022)

Really awesome!!


----------



## antharper (Jan 26, 2022)

Dave I’m so sorry to hear about your wife , you and your family will be in my prayers . You are one skilled man .


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2022)

antharper said:


> Dave I’m so sorry to hear about your wife , you and your family will be in my prayers . You are one skilled man .


Thank you Ant.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2022)

It's just a bit too cold to work on the paddle out in the unheated garage today.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 26, 2022)

That is truly awesome project, Dave.  I too am sorry for the loss that inadvertently helped it along.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> That is truly awesome project, Dave.  I too am sorry for the loss that inadvertently helped it along.


Thank you.


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 26, 2022)

Super impressive skill set! You’re very talented!…cool project and you should be very proud


----------



## GeorgeShu (Jan 27, 2022)

Awesome work Dave. The future owners are receiving a truly inspired gift.
Tip of the cap to you for your efforts.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2022)

Just now found this. As others have already said, I am sorry for your loss, and you do amazing work.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 27, 2022)

Thanks to all for the kind thoughts, and comments on the canoe. When i get thinking of a project to build, the only way it gets out of my head, is through my hands.


Got more done tonight. I screwed in the eye hooks to hang the canoe/light fixture,  and cut a bushing in to pass the Christmas lights through. Nerve racking cutting holes in the skin. The lights are zip tied in place and I am liking the effect of 50 led string of white lights.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 27, 2022)

Next is building the little paddle.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 27, 2022)

Dude that is awesome!  It reminds me of the book Rascal!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 27, 2022)

Got my little sketch made for the paddle, tomorrow I'll cut the pieces needed and glue up the rough shape.


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 27, 2022)

Good stuff!…keep it coming


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 29, 2022)

I got the paddle pieces glued up and clamped last night. Traced out a half scale "46 inch" paddle, and cut it to shape. Ran it through the planer to get the finish thickness of the handle area, then a lot of shaping, and sanding. Just applying 3 coats of spar eurathane on one side today, flip side tomorrow.  Ya never want to be up a creek without a paddle! ?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 29, 2022)

So cool.

Thanks for sharing your little canoe build.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 29, 2022)

First coat on the paddle .


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 29, 2022)

Well, I'm just about done with the project.  I still have to add the coin up front when it arrives, there just getting into circulation next week. Here's a little sneak peek with the paddle in the canoe, I may fasten it down since it wiil be hanging upside down. Probably going to be Spring before I give to Ed and Vicky, it's  a frozen tundra up there right now. Thank you all for following along on this build.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 29, 2022)

longbowdave1 said:


> Well, I'm just about done with the project.  I still have to add the coin up front when it arrives, there just getting into circulation next week. Here's a little sneak peek with the paddle in the canoe, I may fasten it down since it wiil be hanging upside down. Probably going to be Spring before I give to Ed and Vicky, it's  a frozen tundra up there right now. Thank you all for following along on this build.
> 
> View attachment 1132239View attachment 1132240


Very nice


----------



## trad bow (Jan 30, 2022)

I would love to have a cedar canoe to catch bream out of in my favorite little lake


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 30, 2022)

trad bow said:


> I would love to have a cedar canoe to catch bream out of in my favorite little lake


You and me both?


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 30, 2022)

Beautiful


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 30, 2022)

That is awesome. Very nice work


----------



## Raylander (Jan 30, 2022)

I build things outta wood daily. What you’ve done is not easy. Very nice work!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 30, 2022)

Wow! If this is your first try I can't wait to see your second one! I too am so sorry to hear of your wife's passing. I send up prayers for you for peace and grace.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 30, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Wow! If this is your first try I can't wait to see your second one! I too am so sorry to hear of your wife's passing. I send up prayers for you for peace and grace.



Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. This is probably a one time project, im goingv o miss that little canoe when i hand it over. Good thing i get to visit it whenever i head north and go fishing and camping.?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 30, 2022)

I decided to screw the paddle down since it will be haging upside down. Here is a better picture so you can get a better idea of the size of the little canoe.


----------



## antharper (Jan 30, 2022)

Masterpiece ! Make sure to share a picture of it hanging ! Again job well done


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 30, 2022)

antharper said:


> Masterpiece ! Make sure to share a picture of it hanging ! Again job well done


Thanks Ant, im pretty happy with the end result. I know Vicky will cry when she sees it, happy tears. Lol i will take some pictures when the canoe gets to its new home.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2022)

Pure craftsmanship. Reminds me of the little canoe that Nessmuk used.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 30, 2022)

Im glad it looks like a canoe in the end. I had to balance the canoe look, and still work well for the light fixture, staying light weight as well. In end end I dont know if its a mini canoe, a light fixture, or a piece of folk art?

Should be a good conversation piece at the bar when folks gather there.


----------



## RedHills (Jan 30, 2022)

longbowdave1 said:


> Well, I'm just about done with the project.  I still have to add the coin up front when it arrives, there just getting into circulation next week. Here's a little sneak peek with the paddle in the canoe, I may fasten it down since it wiil be hanging upside down. Probably going to be Spring before I give to Ed and Vicky, it's  a frozen tundra up there right now. Thank you all for following along on this build.
> 
> View attachment 1132239View attachment 1132240


That blows my mind.. Very, very cool! 

WELL DONE


----------



## Tugboat1 (Feb 6, 2022)

That is fantastic!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 15, 2022)

My shiney new 2022 quarter showed up today, so I have it  inlayed in the bow of the little canoe. The finishing touch! Figured it would make a nice date stamp on the project.


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 16, 2022)

WOW!!


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 19, 2022)

I like it!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2022)

I took a ride to the,"still frozen, but rapidly thawing", Northwoods yesterday, to deliver the canoe. Ed and Vicki were quite surprised,  and loved the canoe. I had planned to put it outside bar/ pavillion were they have live music in the summer months. The liked it so much, that its going in the main bar. I will get a picture when they get it hung in the future.

I took a ride past my summer getaway camp spot, still not too inviting......



I'm the the funny looking guy in the middle


----------



## Triple C (Mar 20, 2022)

@longbowdave1 - Love following this thread.  Can't wait to see that thing hanging in it's proper resting place when the bar is hopping this summer.  Hope you keep updating with pics.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2022)

Triple C said:


> @longbowdave1 - Love following this thread.  Can't wait to see that thing hanging in it's proper resting place when the bar is hopping this summer.  Hope you keep updating with pics.


Will do. I think he is going to hang it over a special table in the dinning area.





Triple C said:


> @longbowdave1 - Love following this thread.  Can't wait to see that thing hanging in it's proper resting place when the bar is hopping this summer.  Hope you keep updating with pics.



Will do . I think Ed is going to hang it over a special table in the dining area. I will post ine last picture when they hang it.

 I have another project to work on. Another friend up there is in need of some help. His wife has some very serious health issues, and after exhausting traditional treatments, she turned to experimental treatments not covered by their insurance. The community is having a fund raising benefit for them April 30th. I'm going to make two of the full size wooden flags to donate to the charity auction for them., as well as send along some prayers. Off to get some wood for the flags.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 20, 2022)

Very nice work and sorry to hear of your loss. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2022)

Sorry for your loss brother, but dadgum you hit this project out of the park !  UNREAL patience and talent ! 

You should never hafta pay for another drank in that bar, although I know that's not your good intentions !


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry for your loss brother, but dadgum you hit this project out of the park !  UNREAL patience and talent !
> 
> You should never hafta pay for another drank in that bar, although I know that's not your good intentions !



They try not to let me pay for things, but you are correct i pay my way. Im a soda pop or water guy any way. Always the designsted driver for friends having a good time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2022)

longbowdave1 said:


> They try not to let me pay for things, but you are correct i pay my way. Im a soda pop or water guy any way. Always the designsted driver for friends having a good time.




I gave up the drankin awhile back too !


----------



## gunnurse (Mar 20, 2022)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 21, 2022)

I've been putting in some long hours on the two flags for the charity benefit. Yesterday i got all the wood pieces cut, carved, sanded, burned, then stained. These flags will be about 37 x 22 inches in size.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 21, 2022)

Tonight I traced out the stars on the fields, and carved them in with the dremel tool. I'll be painting the white on the stars tomorrow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 22, 2022)

I spent about 1.5 hours painting the stars with the same white semi transparent stain that I use on the white stripes. About a minute a star ain't half bad for an old guy with a lot of worn out parts. Next step will be to assemble the flags and give them 5 or 6 coats of lacquer finish.


----------



## antharper (Mar 23, 2022)

Mighty talented , glad to see you with a big smile !


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 24, 2022)

Well day 5, and the tandem flag build is done. I will deliver them to the Northwoods in about 3 weeks on my next trip to camp. The fund raising benefit is April 30th. I believe they will be auctioned off to raise maximum money, for a deserving family in need of a little help. The flags are 37 x 18 inches.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 30, 2022)

2 flag update. The charity benefit for Carole was held today. The two flags raised 250$ for a very deserving family in silent auctions. Despite a rain soaked afternoon, at least 1200 or more people attended  and raised a lot of money from donated food, drinks, and gifts.  Great to see a small community come together for a great cause.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 3, 2022)

Cant believe I never saw this thread.  Incredible work Dave!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 3, 2022)

Jim Thompson said:


> Cant believe I never saw this thread.  Incredible work Dave!


Thanks Jim. I hope to take some pictures of the canoe hanging by May 14th, when I go back to camp. Ed and Vicky decided to hang it in the oustside bar/ band shelter like I originally planned it for. First live music of the summer on the 14th, and little canoe should make its debut in it's new home. Im sure it will be a packed house, lot of my friends, and family in attendance.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 3, 2022)

longbowdave1 said:


> Thanks Jim. I hope to take some pictures of the canoe hanging by May 14th, when I go back to camp. Ed and Vicky decided to hang it in the oustside bar/ band shelter like I originally planned it for. First live music of the summer on the 14th, and little canoe should make its debut in it's new home. Im sure it will be a packed house, lot of my friends, and family in attendance.



Good stuff and bound to be good times


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 4, 2022)

Very amazing talent on the canoe build. Look great.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 14, 2022)

This afternoon we hung the little canoe above the outside bar. Just in time for the first night of live music for the summer. I snapped a few pictures after the sun went down. The canoe has found its home.


----------



## Batjack (May 14, 2022)

longbowdave1 said:


> This afternoon we hung the little canoe above the outside bar. Just in time for the first night of live music for the summer. I snapped a few pictures after the sun went down. The canoe has found its home.
> 
> View attachment 1151666View attachment 1151667


Again .. AWSOME!!! What do the other regulars have to say?


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 14, 2022)

I got a lot of compliments on the little canoe. I was a bit anxious to see how it looked as the sun went down. It compliments the look of the bar and all the other decor. Vicky really loved the canoe, and she was so happy to see it in action tonight.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 9, 2022)

I added a few projects to the outside bar known as the Shed. First was installing a sound system for music when there are no live bands. Put in  bluetooth, FM/ PA system with a powered FM antenna since its in the middle of no where. Fashioned up some 200 watt marine speakers mounted in small gavanized wash tubs to fit the rustic look.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 9, 2022)

They also want to host outdoor weddings. Vicky asked if I would buikd a wedding arbor for the ceremonies. Here it is. Shes not done decorating it yet. The bottom brace is just temporary from setting it up, it will be removed. I usually paint things to make them new, she wanted it painted toook old.


----------

